# HILFE -- MP377 12" nach Betriebsystemupdate-Abbruch ohne Funktion



## seppi82 (10 Dezember 2010)

Brauche eure Hilfe:

Heute ware eine Fremdfirma bei uns in der Firma und wollte ein Betriebssystemupdate machen.
Sie hatte es über MPI begonnen, bis denen eingefallen ist, dass es wohl ein wenig längern dauern könnte. So brachen Sie ab.

Jetzt fährt das Panel nicht mehr hoch und bleibt mit folgender Bildschirmanzeige stehen:

-----------------------------------

BootCE: MP377
Version: 01.00.33.00
MAC: 

Enabling update mode...
Loading image from flash...
No image found...
Waiting for Flash...

-----------------------------------

Speicherkarte war gesteckt. Weiß aber nicht was drauf ist.

Jetzt muss ich es leider in Ordnung bringen - HILFE 

DANKE SEPPI


----------



## netmaster (10 Dezember 2010)

Ich würde mir einen Seriellen Adapter besorgen, dauert noch etwas länger zum einspielen jetzt als über MPI. Über ProSave einspielen und Hacken für Werkseinstellungen setzten.
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber beim MP377 könnte das wiederherstellen auch mit Ethernet gehen.


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (10 Dezember 2010)

BootCE --> kann man auch über Ethernet urladen


----------



## PN/DP (10 Dezember 2010)

Siehe Betriebsanleitung: SIMATIC HMI Bediengeräte MP 377, MP 377 PRO (WinCC flexible)
Kapitel 7.7.5 Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen mit WinCC flexible

Den Projektierungs-PC/Notebook direkt mit einen Standard-Ethernet-Patchkabel mit dem MP377 verbinden.
Der Projektierungs-PC/Notebook muß für dieses OS-Updates eine feste IP-Adresse haben (kein DHCP!).
Bei den Transfereinstellungen muß als Zieladresse eine IP-Adresse aus dem selben Subnetz wie der Projektierungs-PC 
angegeben werden. Dem MP377 wird für die Dauer des OS-Updates diese IP-Adresse zugewiesen.

Falls es mit WinCC flexible nicht klappen will, dann mal direkt mit ProSave versuchen.

Harald


----------



## Kai (10 Dezember 2010)

Siehe auch die folgenden Siemens-FAQ:



> *Wie kann ein Betriebssystem-Update (OS-Update) bei Bediengeräten durchgeführt werden?*
> 
> *Beschreibung:*
> 
> ...


 
ID19701610 Wie kann ein Betriebssystem-Update (OS-Update) bei Bediengeräten durchgeführt werden?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Klärmolch (14 Dezember 2010)

Hi,
schau mal hier, da ist es Schritt für Schritt beschrieben.
Ich hoffe Du hast das Programm zum zurückspielen,
Dannach ist das HMI wieder "jungfräulich"!

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21458&highlight=MP377

Habe auch heute mein "Danke" reingetippt.

Die Fremdfirma wäre bei uns nicht vom Hof gekommen bis es wieder läuft.

Gruß
Klaus


----------

